# Story For The FFA's: Gina & Carlo-A Love Story



## RVGleason (Jun 14, 2013)

I have a new story posted in the Library, 'Gina & Carlo: A Love Story' that I hope the FFA's on the board enjoy, it's a companion piece to my earlier story 'A Little Out Of The Way Place'. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=101558

RV :eat1:


----------

